# Fencing installed on Concrete Driveway



## LAkinsharley (Sep 17, 2010)

I had vinyl fencing installed along my driveway separating one property from another. The installers indicated they would use metal posts to anchor the fence to the concrete but did not. They used metal brackets and anchored with screws. After inspecting the work, the fence is not stable, the slightest touch moves it, not acceptable at all. Should they have indeed used the metal posts, drilled through the concrete and poured concrete in the holes to anchor the posts, let it cure, then applied the fencing. Am withholding final payment until it is redone. Can someone let me know what is the proper way to install this fence? Oh, I left for work the morning and when I returned in the evening, the complete fence was already installed. Shouldn't there have been some waiting time for concrete to cure (if it was used). Can all of this happen in a day? Thanks for any help I can get on this.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

*Did you see them install it this way? http://www.hooverfence.com/vinyl_fence/setpad.htm*


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I would never have done it without core drilling the concrete.

But it does sound like you failed to fully read and understand the contract. It sounds like (from your words) that they did just what they said they would.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

what methods _can_ be used is not really relevant. What method you agreed to (contracted to) is what is relevant. 

It appears you were understanding they would do something much better than what you were provided. If so, I would discuss this with the company to determine why they did what they did.

If there was no contract to do in a better fashion, while the method used is not all that great, they have in fact installed your fence. Unless there are some local codes that require the fence to be installed in some other fashion, you really wouldn't have much of an argument about the method used.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I would focus on the fact of the fence not being stable. No matter what the contract states to methodology, the fence should be stable and solidily constucted. Ask the contractor what he is going to do to fix the problem - don't nessisarily dictate the solution just come to an agreement that us mutually satisfactory and resolves the problem.


----------



## volvomaster (Oct 20, 2010)

*Vinyl fence on Concrete*

When installing on concrete we always core drill and pour concrete with rebar into each post. But off course there are many ways of installing posts onto concrete. At the end of the day the fence should have some give but not be loose (off course loose can be relative).


----------

